# A Day out to see the new Audi R8 @ Lingen (D)



## PaulusB (Jul 19, 2006)

A Day out to see the new Audi R8 @ Lingen (D)

http://www.********.nl/forum/album_mod/upload/Dsc01663.jpg

http://www.********.nl/forum/album_mod/upload/Dsc01662.jpg

More photo's see:

http://www.********.nl/forum/album_cat.php?cat_id=16


----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

it's stunning :-*


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Looks better in black than yellow. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Looks better in black than yellow. :wink:


I dont know about that  :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Well, i could pretty much have bet my spleen that you were gonna disagree with that one.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I don't like it in black - that's the first time I've seen a photo of it and not been impressed. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raven said:


> I don't like it in black - that's the first time I've seen a photo of it and not been impressed. :?


I don't like photos of it in black - the design doesn't stand out - but in the flesh, black looks amazing, I have to admit.

And I normally run a mile from buying black cars.

Although I am just about to order a black car. Hmmm.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

black 

? carbon blade on a yellow car you mean :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DXN said:


> black
> 
> ? carbon blade on a yellow car you mean :wink:


Different car. 

R8 is staying yellow. :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Thank god for that, the world can turn again 

what is the other car (two cars on order [smiley=smoking.gif] )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DXN said:


> Thank god for that, the world can turn again
> 
> what is the other car (two cars on order [smiley=smoking.gif] )


Your smiley probably sums it up.










That's the plan, anyway. It'll be an S4 replacement.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

LOL :lol:

At least you'll be able to get to the land rover dealer QUICKLY in the yellow peril when the faults start :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DXN said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> At least you'll be able to get to the land rover dealer QUICKLY in the yellow peril when the faults start :wink:


That's true... :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jampott - don't forget you'll also need to order THIS :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Jampott - don't forget you'll also need to order THIS :wink:


I've seen it all now - unbelievable! Site looks too legit and well thought out to be a hoax right!?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PaulusB said:


> A Day out to see the new Audi R8 @ Lingen (D)
> 
> http://www.********.nl/forum/album_mod/upload/Dsc01663.jpg
> 
> ...


Black hides the ungainly shape very nicely and the slats disappear too, as does the Smart Blade thing and awkward front end.

Best looking R8 pic I have seen.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> I've seen it all now - unbelievable! Site looks too legit and well thought out to be a hoax right!?


It's real :roll: Like the fake snow for your Xmas tree :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have to admit i'd take the yellow over the black. Really sets the car off.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I have to admit i'd take the yellow over the black. Really sets the car off.


I'll take the black.


----------



## PaulusB (Jul 19, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit i'd take the yellow over the black. Really sets the car off.
> ...


Yess black [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

PaulusB said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Black please.....with one sugar :roll:


----------



## PaulusB (Jul 19, 2006)

No milk


----------

